# different types of hogs



## ninja

From russians to mule footed to blue hogs I'd like to see some cool pics.   These were some typical gray and black hogs taken from mallory swamp, a lot of the hogs there come in this color.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

Thats a good looking dog box and you might want to turn that pic uprite one of those hogs on the truck looks like its about to fall off


----------



## ninja

*cajun hog*

This was a big hog.  This barr hog was taken at Larry Parkers house in louisiana and weighed in at 325 lbs and is now on my wall.


----------



## JAGER

This boar weighed 390 pounds. We spotted him at 2:30 A.M. feeding in corn stubble at 600 yards with a thermal scope. Taken in Randolph County, Georgia.

---JAGER


----------



## BOOTH1822

here is a few from south alabama.


----------



## sghoghunter

South ga boar


----------



## ninja

This is one of my  favorite pics, we're still trying to teach this boar hog to load up in the truck.


----------



## Florida Curdog

This was a little one we caught in a pasture.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Here is a little silver / blue boar marked and released


----------



## Florida Curdog

This was a wattle hog caught on the St. Johns Marsh


----------



## Florida Curdog

Heres a toothy black boar that we barred and released and a nice listed boar hog.


----------



## Carolina Diesel




----------



## ninja

If anybodys got any pics of some true russians I'd like to see them on here, we don't get much russian blood here in florida but I'm hoping to change that pretty soon.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

THE ONE COUNTRY MIKE HAD 2 WEEKENDS AGO IS PRETTY CLOSE
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=426389


----------



## bigreddwon

ninja said:


> If anybodys got any pics of some true russians I'd like to see them on here, we don't get much russian blood here in florida but I'm hoping to change that pretty soon.




Just curious but what's your plan for that?


----------



## JohnE

bigreddwon said:


> Just curious but what's your plan for that?



Id say he would open up the trailer door and let them loose


----------



## Florida Curdog

JohnE said:


> Id say he would open up the trailer door and let them loose


----------



## WolfPack

found the perfect hog dog wrecking machine, the ugliest Babirusa boar!!


----------



## JAGER

Florida Curdog said:


> Heres a toothy black boar that we barred and released.





Florida Curdog said:


> Here is a little silver / blue boar marked and released.





ninja said:


> We don't get much russian blood here in florida but I'm hoping to change that pretty soon.



Public statements like these are the #1 reason why doggers are viewed as part of the problem when it relates to feral hog control issues by the Florida USDA. You guys are your own worst enemy. These statements do nothing but reinforce negative stereotypes and perceptions about your sport.

I find it highly ironic to see Florida doggers bragging about releasing hogs at the same time the Florida USDA office is approved as the first state on the East Coast to use aerial gunning with a helicopter for feral hog control. You don't even have a right to complain because you contributed to the problem. Thanks for wasting our tax dollars.

Georgia hog hunters still have a choice at becoming more effective at dealing with our feral hog problem. If not, we will find ourselves dealing with the same situation in a few years.

---JAGER


----------



## hoghunter102

thats right


----------



## dawg2

JAGER said:


> Public statements like these are the #1 reason why doggers are viewed as part of the problem when it relates to feral hog control issues by the Florida USDA. You guys are your own worst enemy. These statements do nothing but reinforce negative stereotypes and perceptions about your sport.
> 
> I find it highly ironic to see Florida doggers bragging about releasing hogs at the same time the Florida USDA office is approved as the first state on the East Coast to use aerial gunning with a helicopter for feral hog control. You don't even have a right to complain because you contributed to the problem. Thanks for wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> Georgia hog hunters still have a choice at becoming more effective at dealing with our feral hog problem. If not, we will find ourselves dealing with the same situation in a few years.
> 
> ---JAGER



I agree.


----------



## dawg2

FYI: some of y'all might want to clean up your posts.  The MODS don't take kindly to "typing around the censor."  Personally, I don't care but they do.  They will BARR YOU


----------



## hoghunter102

my bad but its a sencetive subject to me .


----------



## dawg2

hoghunter102 said:


> my bad but its a sencetive subject to me .



Same here, I would be mad as rip if someone dumped stinking hogs out near my property.


----------



## hoghunter102

heres some russians from Tennesse at the ole hunting lodge found a couple on internet


----------



## Nicodemus

It would be a real good idea for you folks to watch what you type.


----------



## dawg2

hoghunter102 said:


> heres some russians from Tennesse at the ole hunting lodge



That one on the far right is mean looking for sure.  Looks like it has a little bit of fight in him


----------



## hoghunter102

one more


----------



## Muddyfoots

hoghunter102 said:


> my bad but its a sencetive subject to me .



So is the moderation, of this place, to me. Keep it clean, or find another place to play.


----------



## hoghunter102

yep sure was he done his part on cutting a few dogs and so did the one on the far left


----------



## spaz

JAGER said:


> Public statements like these are the #1 reason why doggers are viewed as part of the problem when it relates to feral hog control issues by the Florida USDA. You guys are your own worst enemy. These statements do nothing but reinforce negative stereotypes and perceptions about your sport.
> 
> I find it highly ironic to see Florida doggers bragging about releasing hogs at the same time the Florida USDA office is approved as the first state on the East Coast to use aerial gunning with a helicopter for feral hog control. You don't even have a right to complain because you contributed to the problem. Thanks for wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> 
> ---JAGER





Florida Curdog said:


> Heres a toothy black boar that we barred and released and a nice listed boar hog.QUOTE]
> 
> Florida Curdog I didn't know you worked for the county neuter commuter lol
> 
> 
> And just because you cut and release a hog in Florida doesn't make it a crime. I have hunted spots or should I say private land and hunting clubs that work their hogs, so when they do kill one, it is good to eat. Population control.


----------



## JohnE

JAGER said:


> Public statements like these are the #1 reason why doggers are viewed as part of the problem when it relates to feral hog control issues by the Florida USDA. You guys are your own worst enemy. These statements do nothing but reinforce negative stereotypes and perceptions about your sport.
> 
> I find it highly ironic to see Florida doggers bragging about releasing hogs at the same time the Florida USDA office is approved as the first state on the East Coast to use aerial gunning with a helicopter for feral hog control. You don't even have a right to complain because you contributed to the problem. Thanks for wasting our tax dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> ---JAGER



First off, you dont live in florida, so why are you so worried about what we do?
Second, there arent too many nice wide open ranches that are going to let a helicopter come in and shoot all of the hogs.
Third, barring and releasing a hog is population control, (if you didnt know, something without balls cant reproduce)


----------



## dawg2

JohnE said:


> First off, you dont live in florida, so why are you so worried about what we do?
> Second, there arent too many nice wide open ranches that are going to let a helicopter come in and shoot all of the hogs.
> Third, barring and releasing a hog is population control, (if you didnt know, something without balls cant reproduce)



What do you do with the sows?


----------



## JAGER

My reply is posted to a new thread titled, "Why are hunting regulations written?" 

---JAGER


----------



## hoghunter102

well is the boars are bared then u dont have to worry bout the sows but iam sure it they catch one thats a bigger sized sow they kill it and brang home the bacon well that what we do


----------



## WolfPack

Makes no sense.  Seeing that it only takes ONE intact boar to breed several females, so barring them does nothing to control.....otherwise you would eventually have no more intact males to catch and "cut."  Secondly.....intact or not......they still cause damage and compete for resources.  You want good eats.....Keep the hog to yourself locked up in a hog pen...cut him and feed'em for awhile yourself and have some bbq later.


----------



## Fifty

Hows it do nothing for control? He can no longer breed.


----------



## WolfPack

Fifty said:


> Hows it do nothing for control? He can no longer breed.



LOL...seriously??  Because his brother got away and is now breeding the sow....sooooo........looks like making bacon is still in business??


----------



## Fifty

Yes seriously thats one less boar you have to worry about breeding. Would be the same as killin him (breeding wise) and his brother would still be around. Sooooo either way they cant breed.


----------



## JAGER

Fifty, I can't believe you are having this conversation.

What good is population control without stopping the crop damage or soil erosion also? Castrating a boar does absolutely nothing to control crop damage or soil erosion. A barrow eats just as many crops and performs an equal amount of rooting damage versus a boar. 

Kill every hog you catch. Its not that difficult to figure out.

---JAGER


----------



## dawg2

JAGER said:


> Fifty, I can't believe you are having this conversation.
> 
> What good is population control without stopping the crop damage or soil erosion also? Castrating a boar does absolutely nothing to control crop damage or soil erosion. A barrow eats just as many crops and performs an equal amount of rooting damage versus a boar.
> 
> Kill every hog you catch. Its not that difficult to figure out.
> 
> ---JAGER


Once again:  I AGREE


----------



## johnf

I thought this was a different types of hogs post.i must have hit the wrong button.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Where did my post go???  It's missing. I didn't cuss or insult anyone. Just stated what I do and didn't see any thing wrong with it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Florida Curdog said:


> Where did my post go???  It's missing. I didn't cuss or insult anyone. Just stated what I do and didn't see any thing wrong with it.



It was considered inflammatory, so it was deleted.


----------



## Florida Curdog

spaz said:


> Florida Curdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a toothy black boar that we barred and released and a nice listed boar hog.QUOTE]
> 
> Florida Curdog I didn't know you worked for the county neuter commuter lol
> 
> 
> And just because you cut and release a hog in Florida doesn't make it a crime. I have hunted spots or should I say private land and hunting clubs that work their hogs, so when they do kill one, it is good to eat. Population control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the boars we catch are barred, marked and released to hunt another day  Most of the sows we catch are marked and released also unless we have somebody wanting a hog right then. The guys that gun hunt the woods there love when them big barrs come into the feeders and they call us and tell us that they got one with one of our ear marks. So it works out good on both sides. We are happy we are catching alot of swine and the gun hunters are happy they get good eats
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicodemus

Exactly. Florida laws are different from Georgia laws. Thank God.


----------



## Florida Curdog

cajunl said:


> IT IS NOT ILLEGAL TO RELEASE HOGS IN FLORIDA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Taken DIRECTLY from the FWC website right here
> http://www.myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/SpeciesInfo_Hog.htm
> 
> 
> IT IS NOT ILLEGAL TO CATCH AND CUT HOGS.....IT IS NOT ILLEGAL TO TAKE THEM ALIVE ON PRIVATE LAND.
> 
> 
> TAKEN DIRECTLY FROM THE SAME FWC WEBSITE
> 
> 
> 
> ROBERT C. BELDEN, Florida Game and Fresh Water Fish Commission,
> Wildlife Research Laboratory, 4005 S. Main Street,
> Gainesville, FL 32601
> Updated: Feb. 10, 1997
> 
> Wild hogs were first declared game animals in Florida on the J.W. Corbett, Eglin Field, and the Everglades Wildlife Management Areas (WMAs) during 1956. They are now game animals on 45 WMAs; 2 Wildlife and Environmental Areas; and in portions of Collier, Dade, and Monroe Counties. Public hog hunting is also allowed on the 3 National Forests in Florida although wild hogs have not been declared game animals on these lands due to Forest Service policy which recognizes them as domestic livestock. Although hunting regulations are specific for each area, in general, wild hogs may be taken only during the open deer season, generally mid-November through the first weekend after New Years, either sex is legal, and hogs less than 15 inches high at the shoulder are protected. The bag limit is 1 per day with no season limit. Outside of WMAs, wild hogs are considered domestic livestock and are the property of the landowner upon whose land they occur. With landowner permission on private property, there is no closed season, bag limit, or size limit.
> 
> The major difficulty encountered by the Florida Game and Fresh Water Fish Commission (FGFWFC) in its attempt to manage wild hogs on many wildlife management areas has been the inability to maintain hog populations in the face of heavy hunting without re-stocking. During the 1960's and 1970's, over 4,500 hogs were relocated (Belden and Frankenberger 1977). This relocation effort developed into a fairly large scale operation with 200-300 hogs being relocated each year.
> 
> 
> READ THAT PART UP THERE AGAIN AND MAKE SURE IT SINKS IN!!!!!
> 
> The FGFWFC has, in the past, entered into various agreements with governmental and private landowners who did not permit hunting or who otherwise had surplus wild hogs to trap the animals and transfer them to areas where public hunting was allowed. This was the main approach used for many years in an attempt to eliminant wild hogs from state park lands.
> 
> While the past trapping program was successful to a degree, FGFWFC did not have a coordinated program to assure that huntable wild hog populations were maintained on the WMAs. In many cases, over harvest of hogs occurred because hunting regulations were not sufficiently restrictive to prevent it. As a result of annual over-harvest, hog management on several areas (Corbett, Everglades, etc.) developed into a put-and-take system which depended on the expensive annual restocking effort to assure the continuance of huntable hog populations (Memorandum dated 1976 from Fred W. Stanberry to Commissioners and Commission Staff, FGFWFC, Tallahassee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing illegal or unethical or wrong about not killing the hogs we catch. The state of Florida relocated and stocked THOUSANDS of hogs for hunters. THOUSANDS! How are we wrong as dog hunters by not killing our hogs on private land when the state used our money to do it for YEARS!!
> 
> Waste our tax dollars??? PLEASE...... Our tax dollars paid for them there.
> 
> 
> 
> I see no need to watch any of our posts on any topics that are breaking no laws and endorsed by the state we hunt in.
> 
> The Ringneck Pheasants and various species of quail are nonnative and stocked on hunting lands in many states. The State of Florida see them as a viable game animal that gives hunter an extra hunting opportunity.
> 
> I have had several contracts with state parks and water management land for hog removal. They wanted them dead I killed them. They wanted them gone I take them ALIVE LEGALLY and sell them to the game ranches for people to hunt. With the use of traps and dogs. Every one noted in a log by the game wardens for that area. All relocated legally.
> 
> The state of Florida has a different view on the so called "problem" then our northern neighbors.
> 
> Below Valdosta and Jacksonville we are not buying the snake oil!


----------



## WolfPack

Hhmmmm.....Interesting.  I have spoken with several wildlife LE officers about this issue of transporting live hogs, because I also trap hogs.  It is legal as long as you have acquired a permit through Dept. of Agriculture to transport live hogs......only IF.....the hog being transported is going to a "high fenced" ranch or the destination is a place of slaughter, example......to your home to put in a hog pen to fatten up and butcher.  You also have to document every single hog being transported alive...where trapped or caught.....where it is headed to, all kinds of contact info and it must be on you at all times when transporting...LE will ask to see your documentation should they pull u over for hauling some live hogs.  You cannot take hogs out of woods A and relocate them alive to woods B just for the sake of "populating" an area.  If in doubt....just call your local wildlife office and speak with anybody there.


----------



## JohnE

It doesnt seem like they have been enforcing it too heaily. I know ive past by numerous gm's and cops and they wouldnt even look twice.
I think the only person who would get you would be an ag. inspection station.


----------



## huntemwfo

Jager, I'm sure you have made and will make a lot of money off these hogs you want dead. Hog hunting is an exciting way to hunt year round in Georgia. Chill out and enjoy hunting them. Whether it be with dogs, bows, guns, knives..... whatever. If landowners have a hog problem then they should let hunters help.


----------



## garman

Hogs are fun,but can take over without regard. I joined a club in 03 not a hog in sight. 2 years later a truck with domestic hogs traveling near the club wrecks. 6 years later hog central. Keep in mind the land has to be optimal to keep hogs. Food source swamps and, cover.
If they dont have food they will leave. The first hogs I killed no longer occupy the land.
Food source and cover. B.F. Grant was loaded w/ hogs no more. Ocmulgee, heavy hog 1 year.
Get the idea, migrate to food.
The club , peanuts year after year. never leave.
They are the most fun animal to hunt, personally.


----------



## hoghunter102

Okay guys drop it this thread isnt about transporting hogs its about differnent type id like to see some good ones.


----------



## JohnE




----------



## Todd Coleman

Here's a few Lee Co hogs.


----------



## Todd Coleman

more


----------



## RJ0104

JohnE said:


> Third, barring and releasing a hog is population control, (if you didnt know, something without balls cant reproduce)



First off, Im a dog hunter...but you know just as well as I do, A barr hog can cause just as much damage to land as any other hog....population control vs damage control....touchy touchy subject!


----------



## hoghunter102

nice hogs guys thank i could look at deferint hogs all day.


----------



## alpha1

Our georgia hogs are jus bigger than yalls florida hogs, due ta feed and forage areas are larger, and a little more russian mixed in......

Our hogs are big bad runners, you've got to have a smart dog that will go deep and find em, get em stopped and then back up and bay........


----------



## JohnE

alpha1 said:


> Our georgia hogs are jus bigger than yalls florida hogs, due ta feed and forage areas are larger, and a little more russian mixed in......
> 
> Our hogs are big bad runners, you've got to have a smart dog that will go deep and find em, get em stopped and then back up and bay........




I dont know about that. Ive seen some studs down here in s. fl.

Lots of orange groves down here with plenty of food. 
In the sugarcane fields, ive seen some huge ones.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Dog wrecker. Caught with three curdogs


----------



## Florida Curdog

Two boars


----------



## Florida Curdog

Two sows caught at the same time. We thought they only had one but when we got there they had these side by side.


----------



## Florida Curdog

Ivory.


----------



## spaz

alpha1 said:


> Our georgia hogs are jus bigger than yalls florida hogs, due ta feed and forage areas are larger, and a little more russian mixed in......
> .




Here is one barr that was eating plenty  here in Fl. caught him awhile back.


----------



## Florida Curdog

That's a mighty fine barr hog spaz.


----------



## WolfPack

Florida Curdog said:


> Dog wrecker. Caught with three curdogs





That is one nice boar there, did he actually wreck some dogs?


----------



## headoftheholler

Out of curiosity just wondering why someone would not kill a hog.  Honest question.  I live in Ky and every now and again one will pop up on someones trail cam.  We are doing everything we can as a state to prevent hogs from taking over like they have down south.  So, honest question, why would anyone release a hog?  I realize they are fun to hunt but the negatives must outweigh the positives.


----------



## bubbafowler

headoftheholler said:


> Out of curiosity just wondering why someone would not kill a hog.  Honest question.  I live in Ky and every now and again one will pop up on someones trail cam.  We are doing everything we can as a state to prevent hogs from taking over like they have down south.  So, honest question, why would anyone release a hog?  I realize they are fun to hunt but the negatives must outweigh the positives.



Seems to me that the ones catching and releasing hogs are doing so on other peoples land.  They are not landowners that invest thousands of dollars and thousands of hours into managing and making in the best it can be.   Our family land is ideal for hogs, swamps, fields and hardwoods.  About 5 years ago a local trapped and turned loose about 20 hogs from down south GA.  This coulda been really bad, and had us quite upset. Between us, the neighbor, and the man who runs cows on the land, the hogs didnt make it a month, but it could have been very detrimental to the land.  I love to hunt them, but hope they dont come back!!!  I'm fine killing what I can on public land!!


----------



## Florida Curdog

WolfPack said:


> That is one nice boar there, did he actually wreck some dogs?



He cut all three of them pretty good. They were down for 2 weeks but are all fine.


----------



## Cliffhines

*first hog*

Heres my first caught hog   ok heres the deal with the hog control  the farmers around here are having alot of trouble with them, i kill every hog that i will trap or see while im out on the hunting land , when you have farmers call you and ask to help when a 100 ac field is half gone due to them rooting up the field so they may be fun to catch and hunt but unless us hunters take care of he problem they will continue to multiply and cause more damage so get out there and lets kill those stanky piggies


----------



## satman32935

very well put cajunl, when i hunt florida ill go by their laws and ill do the same when i hunt Ga. yall dont have all yer facts right so dont toss fl-cur under the bus he has done nothing wrong!i know where he relocates to only because i know all the ranches around there and its not FARM LAND so get a clue next time b4 yall call a man out.


----------



## HOGDOG76

jager said:


> my reply is posted to a new thread titled, "why are hunting regulations written?"
> 
> ---jager



what happened to this thread?


----------



## Carolina Diesel

HOGDOG76 said:


> what happened to this thread?



Deer hunting is what happened


----------



## Big Kuntry

Well, you all have all the experience in hog hunting compared to me...But i'm confused. I know that Hog are and can be a continuing issue for farmers' and their crops...and the erosion of soil. So, my "question" is "why run and dog the hogs, and then snip them and turn them lose"? I thought the whole ideal was to dog them, kill them, and bring a smile to the landowners' face and take some meat home. WOW!


----------



## alpha1

*hog hunting book*

Ninja has a new hog hunting book with tons of cool hog pics.  there are tons of hog hunting information and lots of information about florida curs and lots of you guys are in the book.  Go to authorhouse.com and type in hog hunt in the search box.  The name of the book is Hog hunting with dogs: the hogdoggers bible.  Its only 29.00 and has ninjas 10 plus years of hogdogging experience and no one knows more about dogs than this young man.


----------



## Fifty

...x2


----------



## Florida Curdog

...x3


----------



## satman32935

...x4


----------



## Style

*California Boar*

Boar I killed out in Paso Robles, CA  in October of 2008.


----------



## satman32935

alpha1 said:


> Our georgia hogs are jus bigger than yalls florida hogs, due ta feed and forage areas are larger, and a little more russian mixed in......
> 
> Our hogs are big bad runners, you've got to have a smart dog that will go deep and find em, get em stopped and then back up and bay........



guess you never hunted the sanford dump


----------



## GAcarver

*hog*

This is from Habersham , just of of 365


Not sure hwat king it is, I have never seen one in the wild till now.
not a great pic. used my phone.


----------



## FLCURDOGS

Style said:


> Boar I killed out in Paso Robles, CA  in October of 2008.



Nice boar there Style!! How many ticks did you pick off after that tote???


----------



## MULE

alpha1 said:


> ninjas 10 plus years of hogdogging experience and no one knows more about dogs than this young man.


I'd hunt up a better mentor. I know men that have 50 years experience doggen hogs and still humble enough to say they don't know it all.


----------



## alpha1

I would be very upset if someone turned a cut hog loose on my property.   I like to hog hunt but near my property and home I want as many gone as possible.  If they tore up your crops you would feel the same way.


----------



## madsnooker89

its like jager is the best hog hunter he knows every thing he dont even live in the state of florida so what does it matter to you buddy


----------



## ejs1980

Back on topic I have never seen a mulefoot hog in the wild. They are a domestic breed suitable to organic farming and look alot like a wild hog. I've never found one that looked pure russian but I'm not sure how long they would keep that look anyway. It only takes a domestic hog a few generations to begin to evolve or devolve back to the wild hogs we find now. Surely russian strain hogs would be bred by our feral hogs .
Barring a hog is not population control unless you cut them off right behind the ears.
I don't agree with what jager does but I do respect him for carrying hisself well and can't fault him for doing something legal. I think the message you missed is This is a public forum. Florida has approved hiring aerial hunters to thin areas with high hog populations. Most of floridas swamps can be hunted by chopper. If you've been in a plane at low altitudes you can see everything. When they start hunting with the chopper their goal is to decimate the population, shoot every hog they can so it takes several years for them to repopulate. The proponents for this are saying that hunters cannot control the populations. Still hunters just don't see enough and dog hunters release many they catch. These are just allegations until you post on a public forum admitting to it. Then it is evidence supporting their claims. I didn't say it was illegal but just saying it should probably be kept to ones self. By the way Florida has some pretty big hogs too.


----------



## alpha1

*barring hogs*

Barring hogs is good on a hunting lease if you want to kill him later and that hog will not breed but on private land like mine he will stay there and destroy my crops whether he breeds or not


----------



## Hunter22

Heres pictures of 3 russians I killed last season durin deer season. Deer hate em and they tear up fields and crops. They breed like wildfire. Here in Dooly county there everywhere even after killing over 100 in less than a week.


----------

